# cheapest place to buy hydroxyzine for my dog?



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Got a prescription for Hydroxyzine 50mg for Einstein. he's been on it for a while, but just wondering with the large quantity in this prescription if anyone knows the cheapest way to get them?

So far I was quoted for 200 count:
160 at Walgreens
140 at Wal-Mart
119 at the local vet.

Anyone knows something I don't? Some cheaper place to buy them? Share the knowledge 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

Hydroxyzine HCl Tablets for Dogs, Cat and Horses Generic (Equine Pharmacy (Rx) - Respiratory (Rx))

??


----------

